# المطالبه باعدام سفاحين نجع حمادى



## Alexander.t (9 يناير 2010)

*قامت مجموعه من شباب الاقباط بعمل جروب على الفيس بوك
*






*المطالبه باعدام سفاحين نجع حمادى وما وراء السفاحين*​ 

*
ياريت كل الناس تشترك فى الجروب 
*​


----------



## تيمون (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: المطالبه باعدام السافحين*

يا عم كيوبيد المشكله اكبر بكتير من الاعدام


----------



## Alexander.t (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: المطالبه باعدام السافحين*

*عارف ان المشكله كبييره بس لازم ناخد حقنا
*


----------



## تيمون (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: المطالبه باعدام السافحين*

وبعدين سؤال هل المسيحيه تدعوا الى الاعدام والانتقام ؟​


----------



## SALVATION (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: المطالبه باعدام السافحين*

_المشكلة ما ورائهم _
_الشركة الراعية_
_رحمتك يارب_​


----------



## Alexander.t (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: المطالبه باعدام السافحين*



تيمون قال:


> وبعدين سؤال هل المسيحيه تدعوا الى الاعدام والانتقام ؟​



*
هو دا اللى جايبن ورا وهنخلى الدنيا كلها تدوس على المسيحين ونسكت الدنيا كلها تموت فينا ونسكت

واى حد يتكلم يقولك دى تعاليم المسيحيه المسيحيه يا حبيبى مقالتش اضرب واسكت*


----------



## تيمون (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: المطالبه باعدام السافحين*

اخى الحبيب انا بسأل ... سؤال وطالب رد اخى الحبي مش طالب تعليق


----------



## Alexander.t (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: المطالبه باعدام السافحين*



تيمون قال:


> اخى الحبيب انا بسأل ... سؤال وطالب رد اخى الحبي مش طالب تعليق



*المسيحيه لا تدعو للقتال ولكن احنا لا نطلب القتال احنا بنطلب حقنا حق ولادنا اللى ماتو حق دمهم اللى ارض نجع حماد بتصرخ بيه *

*احنا بنطلب حقنا فى ظل قانون اى حد بيموت حد بيتعدم هو دا القانون ولازم يتنفذ *
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: المطالبه باعدام السافحين*

*اكيد الحكومة هيطبخوها يا ريس وهيقولولك بالنهاية انهم شخصين مرضي عقلياً او اي شيء او يحبسوا شخص ملوش علاقة بالموضوع ويقبض فلوس ويدارو علي ناس تانية ومجموعة ارهابية منظمة 
ربنا يرحم شعبة 
شكرا كيوبيد​*


----------



## lovely dove (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: المطالبه باعدام السافحين*

للاسف راجعه عندها حق في اللي قالته
ياما اطبخت قبل كده 
وهيعملو نفس الكلام تاني 
ربنا قادر ياخد حقنا 
​


----------



## النهيسى (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: المطالبه باعدام السافحين*



تيمون قال:


> وبعدين سؤال هل المسيحيه تدعوا الى الاعدام والانتقام ؟​


*نعم المسيحيه توافق على الأعدام


تابع معى

سنوات مع أسئلة الناس
لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث
------------------


هل المسيحية توافق على حكم الإعدام ، أم أن هذا ضد إرادة الله على اعتبار أن في يديه حياة الإنسان ، وهو الذي يملك الحياة والموت ؟


حقاً إن حياة الإنسان وموته في يد الله . ولكن الله هو نفسه الذي أمر بحكم الإعدام بالنسبة إلي القاتل .


فقال في سفر التكوين بعد رسو فلك نوح :

" سافك دم الإنسان ، بالإنسان يسفك دمه ( تك 6:9 ) .


إذن إعدام القاتل ليس ضد إرادة الله . بل أن الله هو الذي أمر بسفك دم الإنسان الذي سفك دم إنسان أخر . إذ قال أيضاً في هذا المجال من يد الإنسان أطلب نفس الإنسان ، من يد الإنسان أخيه ( تك5:9) .


فالله إذن أمر بسفك دم القاتل ، ويكون ذلك بيد أي أعطاء السلطان على ذلك .

الله هو الذي فرض عقوبة إعدام القاتل وقال :


" لا تشفق عينك . نفس بنفس "" ( تث 21:19 ) .


على أن يكون هذا حكماً قضائياً . وعلل هذا بأسباب هامة منها :


" أفعلوا به كما نوى أن يفعل بأخيه ، فتنزعون الشر من وسطكم . ويسمع الباقون فيخافون ولا يعودون يفعلون مثل هذا الأمر . ( تث 19:19 ، 20 ) .


لا ننسي أن الله عاقب أول قاتل على الأرض قايين الذي قتل هابيل أخاه . وقال له ( صوت دم أخيك صارخ إلي من الأرض . فالآن ملعون أنت من الأرض التي فتحت فاها لتقبل دم أخيك من يدك ( تك10:4 ،11 ) .


وقد فوضى الرب حاكم البلد ليحكم بإعدام القاتل فقال :

" أفتريد أن لا تخاف السلطان ، إفعل الصلاح ،، ولكن إن فعلت الشر فخف ، لأنه لا يحمل السيف عبثاً ، إذ هو خادم الله منتقم للغضب " ( رو 13 : 3 ، 4 )


إذن المسيحية توافق على حكم الإعدام بالنسبة إلى القاتل
------------------------------------------------------------------

نلاحظ أن سليمان الملك أمر قائد بنايا هو يقتل يوآب على الرغم من التجاء يوآب إلى قرون المذبح ، وقال لبناياهو " ابطش به وادفنه ، وأزل عنى وعن بيت أبى الدم الزكى الذى سفكه يوآب ، فيرد الرب دمه على رأسه ، لأنه بطش برجلين بريئين " ( 1مل 2 : 31 ، 32 )
/COLOR]
​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: المطالبه باعدام السافحين*

السؤال الان هل سيحكم القاضى المسلم عليهم بالاعدام ... متجاهلا كلام القران والاحاديث .. بتاع لا تنصر الكافر على اخيك المسلم ولو عنده حق ..؟؟؟

لما نشوف الحكم .. هيبقى عام ايه!!!


----------



## النهيسى (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: المطالبه باعدام السافحين*



!ابن الملك! قال:


> السؤال الان هل سيحكم القاضى المسلم عليهم بالاعدام ... متجاهلا كلام القران والاحاديث .. بتاع لا تنصر الكافر على اخيك المسلم ولو عنده حق ..؟؟؟
> 
> لما نشوف الحكم .. هيبقى عام ايه!!!


* السؤال الان هل سيحكم القاضى المسلم عليهم بالاعدام ... متجاهلا كلام القران والاحاديث .. بتاع لا تنصر الكافر على اخيك المسلم ولو عنده حق ..؟؟؟

لما نشوف الحكم .. هيبقى عام ايه!!!


القانون فى مصر ليس عربى .. وأنا لا أتشكك فى حكم القضاء أبدا

ثم أيه الهيصه على الحكم والاعدام _______ أنسيتم الحكم الأفضل ( الحكم السماوى )


ربنا موجود وهيصرف .___ المهم نبذل مجهودنا الأن ونشغل فكرنا للصلاه للشهداء ولقلولب أسرهم

والصلاه لتهدئه الأمور

​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: المطالبه باعدام السافحين*

لو كان على الدولة فكالعادة
هتطبخها طبخة زى الفل ومتظبطة على الاخر
لكن انا واثقة جداا انا ربنا هياخد حق الشهداء دول
على يقين ان ربنا مش هسيب دم ولاده يروح هدر كدة​


----------



## Alexander.t (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: المطالبه باعدام السافحين*



salvation قال:


> _المشكلة ما ورائهم _
> _الشركة الراعية_
> _رحمتك يارب_​




*بالظبط هى ى المشكله *


----------



## Alexander.t (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: المطالبه باعدام السافحين*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *اكيد الحكومة هيطبخوها يا ريس وهيقولولك بالنهاية انهم شخصين مرضي عقلياً او اي شيء او يحبسوا شخص ملوش علاقة بالموضوع ويقبض فلوس ويدارو علي ناس تانية ومجموعة ارهابية منظمة
> ربنا يرحم شعبة
> شكرا كيوبيد​*




*المسيح فوق الكل وقادر يتصرف فيهم كلهم*


----------



## candy shop (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: المطالبه باعدام السافحين*

الاعدام ده رحمه ليهم 

لازم يذوقوا العذاب الاول وبعدين 

يتعدموا فى ميدان عام

علشان يكونوا عبره لغيرهم
​


----------



## Mary Gergees (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: المطالبه باعدام السافحين*

*يارب هات انت حقنا
انت قادر ترجه حقنا وكرمتنا​*


----------



## تيمون (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: المطالبه باعدام السافحين*



النهيسى قال:


> *نعم المسيحيه توافق على الأعدام
> 
> 
> تابع معى
> ...







اخى  الفاضل  الاعدام  والعقاب وسفك الدماء دا كان فى  وقت قبل مجىء المسيح وهذا تشريع يهودى بحت .. ام عهد النعمه جاء فيه المسيح  وابطل تلك التشريعات ...

انا لست مقتنع ب الاعدام ..

ومش  هنسى ابدا قول المسيح  الرب على  الصليب  وهما بيموتوه ان يغفر لهم ويسامحهم ..

وشكرا لتعليقك اخى  الفاضل
​


----------



## عادل نسيم (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: المطالبه باعدام السافحين*

*أخي كيوبيد*
*ليت الحل في نوعية القصاص ... لكن المشكلة في سكوت المسؤلين ووضع الطين بأذنيهم وسعي الحكومة علي تمويت الأحداث والمماطة في أتخاذ الأجرائات الرادعة هي سبب تمادى هؤلاء السفاحين واثقين أن هناك من سيدافع ويدارى عليهم ... لكن لا ينسوا أبدا" أن عين الله ساهرة دائما" علي أولاده في كل مكان وفي أنتقامه سيبكون جبار *


----------



## BITAR (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: المطالبه باعدام سافحين نجع حمادى*

*بكرة يتطلعوا مجانيين*
*كم مرة حوكم من اعتدى على الاقباط*​


----------



## Alexander.t (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: المطالبه باعدام سافحين نجع حمادى*





​


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يناير 2010)

*رد: المطالبه باعدام السافحين*



lovely dove قال:


> للاسف راجعه عندها حق في اللي قالته
> ياما اطبخت قبل كده
> وهيعملو نفس الكلام تاني
> ربنا قادر ياخد حقنا
> ​




*ربنا فوق الكل*


----------



## الملك العقرب (10 يناير 2010)

محدش يفكر اننا ناخد حقنا بقوة السلاح ده احنا معملنهاش اام دقديانوس هنعملها دلواتي بس فكرة الاعدام ديه كويسة عشان الي يفكر يعمل حاجة زي ديه يعرف ان في عقاب


----------



## ava bishoy son (10 يناير 2010)

*رد: المطالبه باعدام السافحين*



تيمون قال:


> وبعدين سؤال هل المسيحيه تدعوا الى الاعدام والانتقام ؟​



*لكل من يسال عن الاعدام فى حكم المسيحية
الرد على السؤال
 من
 كتاب التحفة اللوكاسية ص 45​*
















​


----------



## ava bishoy son (10 يناير 2010)

*رابط كتاب التحفة اللوكاسية
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0BJ8Q0OZ​*


----------



## الأنصاري11 (10 يناير 2010)

*رد: المطالبه باعدام السافحين*

 خالص المواساة لأسر القتلى والمصابين في هذا الحادث​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يناير 2010)

ياجماعه حتي لو عدموا المتهمين دوله ولا هيتغير اي حاجه
اهم حاجه اللي وراهم دوله المصيبة فيهم
وانا متاكده ان الحكومة بدل ما تكشف عنهم هتداريهم اكتر
لان الحكومة اصلا كلها ملسمين ومتطرفين يعني هيشجعوهم علي كده
صعب يا كيوبيد نوصل للي وراهم ويعملوا فيهم حاجه
املنا الوحيد في ربنا وبس​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يناير 2010)

حقنا مش من الناس يا مينا

دي حرب بدأها الشيطان باستخدم ضعاف النفوس المسيطر عليهم دول

ليه هنعمل زي العالم ونطلب حقنا من البني ادمين

معلون كل من أتكل علي ذراع بشر

تفتكر لو دول او غيرهم اتعدموا 
هتاخد حقك في البلد
اللي بتشجع اصلا علي كدا

صدقوني حقنا ربنا وحده اللي قادر ياخدوا لينا
يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون

بس احنا في ايدينا اقوي سلاح
بس مش بنستخدمه صح

ياريت يا جماعه كلنا نصوم ونصلي 
التلت ايام اللي البابا اعلن عنهم
من يوم الاثنين لحد يوم الاربعاء
صوم انقطاعي من الساعه 
12ظ الي 5 م

ويسوع قادر علي كل شئ​


----------



## bent almalk (10 يناير 2010)

*راجعة بحيكى تحية كبيرة

احنا خلاص عرفنا الرد هيطلعو مرضى عقليين ويحرام هيعلجوهم 

من دم ولادنا  اصل شكل الدم هو علاجهم الوحيد

يايســـــــــــــــــــــــــوع اليك نصـــــــــــــــــــــرخ​*


----------



## سلفانا الصغيره (10 يناير 2010)

*رد: المطالبه باعدام السافحين*



+ cupid + قال:


> *المسيحيه لا تدعو للقتال ولكن احنا لا نطلب القتال احنا بنطلب حقنا حق ولادنا اللى ماتو حق دمهم اللى ارض نجع حماد بتصرخ بيه *​
> 
> *احنا بنطلب حقنا فى ظل قانون اى حد بيموت حد بيتعدم هو دا القانون ولازم يتنفذ *​


 

*اجمل حق واعظم حق هخده المجرمين دول و غيرهم كمان  يوم الدينونة ووقف هؤلاء المجرمين امام يسوع رب المجد يوم ما يلقوا ان مفيش ولا حوريات ولا سبع حوريات هيخدوهم زيادة علشان جريمتهم اله اية دة الى شايفين انه بيكافئ المجرمين سبحان الله ربنا يرحمنا جميعا و الى ماتوا دول مين قال دمهم راح و ملهمش حق لا دول الدم غسلهم من خطياهم و اصبحوا شهداء للمسيح و شهداء فى  السموات و فى احضان رب المجد وهما دلوقتى اصبحوا شهداء للمسيح زى كل الشهداء عصر الاستشهاد منتهاش و يابختهم بجد و هنياله الى يموت على اسم المسيح شهيد *


*عقبالنا  لما ينتهى جهادنا على الارض و نوصل لحضن المسيح *​


----------



## طحبوش (10 يناير 2010)

اولا السيد المسيح لاحق القاتل بالقتل و في شريعتنا الوحيد الذي لم ينجو من العقاب هم القاتل 

و اذا كانت الدولة هتطلع بقرار انهم مرضى نفسيين اه هم بالفعل مرضى نفسيين و بدون عقل زي كل المسلمين تقريبا امال الي يعمل كده في عقل او دماغ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يناير 2010)

*وصل عدد الجروب على الفيس بوك *

​* 1.332‏ أعضاء*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يناير 2010)

فكره رائعه يا مينا فكره جروب على الفيس بوك للمطالبه بأعدام هؤلاء 
ولكن نريد تحرك من الحكومه 
لايقاف مثل هذه الحوادث 
والتحرك من القيادات العليا لايقاف الاضطهادات​


----------



## mora22 (13 يناير 2010)

الاعدام اقل حكم بس اتمنى ان تعطيهم الحكومه هذا الحكم 
الا اننا لاسف نحن نواجه حكومه فاسده وقانون عقيم


----------

